# "Spielevideos" auf Youtube ohne Monetarisierung



## unre4l (6. Februar 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, und zwar habe ich mich gewundert, ob man eine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis eines Entwicklers braucht, wenn man Videos von ihren Spielen (Let's play, Guide, usw.) auf Youtube veröffentlichen möchte, jedoch diese nicht monetarisiert. Ich wollte nämlich ein paar Guides für einige Spiele (z.B. Terraria.) und auch Speedruns machen, doch nun weiß ich nicht genau, wie die rechtliche Situation ist.
Folgende Fragen also:
Wenn man diese monetarisiert, dann braucht man ja, je nach Entwickler, die Erlaubnis dafür (bzw. wird diese mlgw. in den Terms of Service erteilt, oder eben verwehrt), doch wie sieht das ganze ohne die Monetarisierung aus?
Sagen wir mal, ich dürfte diese hochladen, wie sehen dann die Entwickler ob das Video monetarisiert ist, außer an der Werbung? Ich befürchte nämlich, dass einige Entwickler möglicherweise nicht genau hinschaunen und dann jemanden einfach einen Copyright strike reinwürgen.

Ich habe mir schon ein paar Quellen durchgelesen, doch dort wird sich oftmals widersprochen, deshalb wollte ich mal hier Fragen.

MfG unre4l


----------



## Stueppi (6. Februar 2015)

Du brauchst keine Erlaubnis. Solange du nicht ungefragt an deren geistigem Eigentum mit verdienst, sagen die auch nix. Das ist für die Werbung. Solltest du doch mal eine Genehmigung brauchen, wird dich Youtube mit einem Content ID Treffer benachrichtigen.
Das heist dann zwar noch nichts, aber dann kannst du immer noch nachfragen, oder dich bei deren Seite informieren.
Für gewöhnlich tollerieren das die Publisher aber mittlerweile.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich das ganze von Nintendos Partnerschaftsprogramm (welches wohl das strengste im Gaming Bereich ist was Sperrungen anbelangt) richtig verstanden habe, dürfte da kein Problem sein. Jim Sterling etwa monetarisiert seine Videos wie die Jimquisition oder seine Squirty Plays (Let's Plays von schlechten Spielen) auch nicht eben aus dem Grund iirc.

Was allerdings geschehen wird, ist dass einige Videos per Youtube-Bot geflagt werden, meist mit der Notiz dass man keine Einnahmen über den (Youtube-)Account machen kann, sprich den Channel monetarisieren, solange diese Videos online sind.

Die Devs selbst können immer noch Probleme machen indem sie persönlich bei Youtube um eine sperrung/Löschung des Videos forden, dürfte aber höchstens der Fall sein wenn diese sich persönlich angegriffen fühlen.

Schön wäre es, wenn sonst noch jemand mit persönlicher Erfahrung mit Youtube Gaming Videos  hier antworten würde, denn 100% sicher bin ich nicht.

edit: Ninja'd


----------



## yingtao (7. Februar 2015)

Es kommt ganz darauf an. Viele Publisher und Entwickler machen gar nichts, andere wollen das man Entwickler und Publisher in die Videobeschreibung schreibt und wieder andere erzwingen das vor dem Video Werbung gezeigt wird. Wenn man seine Videos nicht monetarisiert passiert in den meisten Fällen nichts außer das hier und da Videos plötzlich Werbung haben wogegen man nichts machen kann und an denen man nichts verdient. Bestimmte Videos können aber auch gelöscht werden wie z.B. Videos wo man nur Zwischensequenzen sieht oder Anleitungen zu Exploits.


----------

